# What Color/Pattern? (Siblings A)



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

What color/pattern are these siblings? 

*Female*


*Male*


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Opps! These two pictures is the same pigeon from different angles. The male is just a bit darker then this female.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

This is the other sibling, the male. *The two bottom pictures are the same bird!*(Hes moulting)


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

one looks ash yellow spread (dilute lavender) (top one), other one looks ash yellow cheque. Do you have any opal in your flock?


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

NZ Pigeon said:


> one looks ash yellow spread (dilute lavender) (top one), other one looks ash yellow cheque. Do you have any opal in your flock?


I just recently got these birds from someone so I'm not sure. I saw their parents and they were "yellow bars".


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Hard to tell while they are moulting, I can see two yellow birds both look cheque or t-cheque.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

So "yellow" is a form of Red?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

yellow is dilute red


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Is "lavender" a certain color with a specific pattern?

What colors would make lavender babies?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

lavender is generally an ash red T pattern with the spread gene. Put one of those dark reds of yours to a black and you will get some lavenders, They do vary in expression so you may need to breed a few to get something that you like.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

NZ Pigeon said:


> lavender is generally an ash red T pattern with the spread gene. Put one of those dark reds of yours to a black and you will get some lavenders, They do vary in expression so you may need to breed a few to get something that you like.


Does it matter if the dark red is a male or female?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Nope, either will do.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Sounds good. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

NZ Pigeon said:


> lavender is generally an ash red T pattern with the spread gene. Put one of those dark reds of yours to a black and you will get some lavenders, They do vary in expression so you may need to breed a few to get something that you like.


I'd say lavender=ash red + Spread
T-pattern wouldn't help i.m.o.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Henk69 said:


> I'd say lavender=ash red + Spread
> T-pattern wouldn't help i.m.o.


What base pattern would you suggest? 

Of course Lavender is ash red + spread but the base pattern has a lot of effect on the phenotype


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I have stopped using "Lavender" as a nickname for spread ash-red due to it causing too much confusion with Lavender in Lahores, which is milky black.

But here, a lot of people call any spread ash-red, lavender. Regardless of base pattern. Although it is usually the barred ones, as the checks and t-patterns can confuse those people and make them think they are not spread or something weird.

Anyhoo, the top one could be spread, or it may be a smokey, maybe sooty ash-yellow bar. The second looks like an ash-yellow t-pattern. If you put the first one on a blue and get blacks, you'll know it is spread.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

If these two breed, what would the offsprings look like? Sorry, I'm just very curious.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

All the offspring would be ash-yellow. If mom is spread, some or all will be spread too.


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

Becky is right, lavender is just a nick name for spread ash red. First bird is yellow bar and the second looks t battern dilute ash red. I'm not sure if the hen is spread or maybe spread split.


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

NZ Pigeon said:


> What base pattern would you suggest?
> 
> Of course Lavender is ash red + spread but the base pattern has a lot of effect on the phenotype


I'd say the less pigment enhancers, bronzers, darkeners, and wingpattern etc... as possible. Best would be barless.

To be clear. Lavender as discussed here is ash red spread but the reverse is not true, not all ash red spreads are lavender looking.


----------

